

Some search engines besides Google - access_denied
http://davidhiggerson.wordpress.com/2009/10/09/five-search-engines-other-than-google-for-journalists/

======
sdave
well there is another 'duckduckgo' i.e duckduckgo.com worth trying ...

------
zooted
Upvote for the Cuil reference...I get it.

